

Is your startup constantly zig-zagging? (like mine) - hippo33
http://hippoland.tumblr.com/post/26983440093/is-your-startup-constantly-zig-zagging-like-mine

======
patrickambron
Very powerful analogy. However, with a small team I've always felt it makes
sense to have one, maybe two "rafts" at a time. You need to execute something
completely to know if its effective. I've found if you are splitting your time
between too many rafts, they're all going to prove to be unfruitful,
regardless of their potential

~~~
hippo33
completely agree! we're in the same boat as you (pun intended) :)

------
adovenmuehle
I think the key point that this article is missing, and maybe it's just
assumed by the author, is that when you're sending out the life rafts in an
uncharted direction you get enough user feedback to either work the feature
into your product or not.

~~~
hippo33
good pt -- yep, I didn't spell that out well, but yes, that's the pt of the
rafts.

~~~
enra
I think the point came across pretty clear. Thanks for the great analogy to
think about these things.

